# Probleme mit mysql.sock



## | Kab00m | (12. Oktober 2002)

Guten Abend 
Also, ich habe folgendes Problem:
Immer wenn ich mySQL 3.23.52 unter Redhat 8.0 starten will beendet er es sofort wieder, in der errorlog steht dann das ihm die mysql.sock fehlen würde ... Tut sie auch, in /tmp liegt sie nicht.

Was kann ich tun ? 

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. Oktober 2002)

Am besten suchst Du mal Dein System nach der *my.cnf* ab. In dieser Datei findest Du solche Einstellungen, unter anderem auch wo die mysql.sock liegt.

Ein anderer Grund kann sein dass nicht die erforderlichen Rechte für das Verzeichnis bereit liegen um die Datei zu erstellen.  Check am besten mal welcher Benutzer MySQL aufruft.

Sonst kann ich Dir auf die schnelle auch nichts sagen.

Würde es Dir was ausmachen wenn Du Dein Error-Log mal bitte posten würdest? Dann kann ich vielleicht eher nachvollziehen was los ist, die Möglichkeiten von eben sind nur Annahmen.


----------

